# Team Houston Took Me Out!!!Part 2



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The Team Houston Beat Down continued today!!! I recived 4 more Bombs the first one came from patefengreen and bommerd35 with 10 top notch sticks. The 2nd came from Cypress with a 9 stick sampeler from Famous Smoke Shop. The 3rd came from HTown with 5 awsome smokes. And the 4th was from JonJonMacky with 6 more outstanding smokes. I cant thank Team Houston enough. This has been one of those moments in life that you will never forget.

:redface:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome sticks there


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, you got a mean beatdown!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow very nice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's Great stuff right there Scott. Way to go Houston!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Houston is out of control. I think D/FW should assemble a team together to combat this southernly threat!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

We came for the call of duty!! GOT TO!:whoohoo:


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

> This has been one of those moments in life that you will never forget.


That statement right there is why we do what we do.... *Mission Accomplished Team Houston!*

But damn, since we launched all those bomb's simultaneously, the smog in Houston has been terrible... It's like 4th of July Gone Wild! only in February... LOL....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats some great beatings you are taking


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...enjoy...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Houston is out of control. I think D/FW should assemble a team together to combat this southernly threat!


That sounds like an awesome idea! 

Enjoy the smokes, Scott!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Team Who????


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man -you can open a shop with that load


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man oh man...incredible hit.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats cool how you got two Cuban Classic Figurados...my fav. stick n fav style, I hope you enjoy em as much as I do!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I think we should have a carpet bomb award, for the people that we send community bombings too... like you move your mouse over it and it says "This user has been community bombed" or something and then the bombers would get "this user participated in a community bomb"

Just thought id be cool i dunno. ill shutup.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Houston I'm here to be tooken.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Team Houston I'm here to be tooken.


:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This worked out great! Enjoy those smokes, and Cliff you did an awesome job!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Houston is out of control. I think D/FW should assemble a team together to combat this southernly threat!


:frown: SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn! Nice hit Team Houston!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

After looking over this arsenal AND the one from part 1, I think Team D/FW may need to recruit from outside the area. Who's in?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I like this guy, he is not afraid to admit that Houston is tops over Dallas!



texasmatt said:


> After looking over this arsenal AND the one from part 1, I think Team D/FW may need to recruit from outside the area. Who's in?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I like this guy, he is not afraid to admit that Houston is tops over Dallas!


Nope, but I'm not afraid of ya'll either!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I like this guy, he is not afraid to admit that Houston is tops over Dallas!


But Frank, TxMatt may not yet realize he's got some CL superstars right there in his back yard! I wouldn't put anything past them. Go get 'em, Big-D!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> But Frank, TxMatt may not yet realize he's got some CL superstars right there in his back yard! I wouldn't put anything past them. Go get 'em, Big-D!


Well I'm still relatively new, but I do know of a couple bigguns around these parts...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

*GUNS? Oh, Houston has some GUNS! But, we like to have the COOLEST guns around.... Perhaps a gun/cell phone? *


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy you got blasted
whatever did you do?
well enjoy
lol


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm glad this is one of those moments for you. Enjoy this sticks. 

By the way, JonJon I think that is a great idea. You should let Stogie know.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

That totally rocks dude


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

It aint over yet I will post part 3 tonight I just got hit with another one from Mikedaddy


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy Frijoles! H-Bombs coming out of the woodworks!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy your nuke or more like earth asteroid.


----------

